# anyone else being positive about the pain of natural birth?



## Chezzz

Im really really excited.. im planning a water birth with gas and air (if you still class that as natural?) 

im thinking really positively about how painful labour will be.. my mums a hypnotherapist.. and weve been speaking about positive thinking. 

im not actually having hypnobirthing, but weve spoke about it, shes told me that alot of women find the pain unbearable etc because they've always been told how painful it is. obviously this is not the case for everyone though and i feel genuinely excited about not having drugs, just the gas and air - my mum said its brilliant! 

anyone else think positivly and have a good outcome? 
i know labour will hurt. but im thinking of it as a good pain.. getting me my baby. 
i'd love peoples experiences with g&a only, and those who had it for a back to back labour.. as i know it could happen


----------



## NaturalMomma

I always think of labor as intense, not painful. I had a homebirth with ds2, no gas and air as it's not available where I live, so completely unmedicated, and it didn't hurt like that. It was intense but I wouldn't call it painful. The charly horse I had the other day was more painful then birth :) I'm thinking the same way with this baby.


----------



## lovemyDD

I had home-birth and it was great,. the pain was bearable except for the part that the extraction is really intense( for a few hours) that maybe the baby wanted to be out already and I won't let her because I didn't know it was the TIME. 
But when the midwife came, and I let the baby out the pain was bearable and believe me.., I almost die not with labor but with hunger...why didn't anyone told me that labor makes a woman supppper hungry!! grrrr and the midwife didn't let me have a bite,. they just damp my lips with water,.. grrr..


----------



## Chezzz

I'd of loved a home birth but being my first I thought I may want to be on hospital just incase. I've gone for the midwife led unit which is amazing where I live. So ill be home ASAP after birth. 

Next time I will for sure be giving birth at home!


----------



## Lois22

I had a home birth with my first 4 months ago. I didn't have any pain relief or a pool. The pain was bearable :). If you concentrate on breathing through contractions. You don't realise the pain. 

Xx


----------



## amjon

I used a sort of hypnobreathing technique. I had no idea I was in active labor. The pain really wasn't all that bad. It was more uncomfortable than anything (and I had to stand, but I really wanted to lay as I was tired). I think I completely surprised the nurse when we pulled the emergency cord because she was in the birth canal.


----------



## Feronia

I haven't given birth yet, but I have a home water birth planned and I'm not dreading it in the least! I'm really looking forward to it! I mean, I'm not expecting it to be a fun time, but the whole "pain with a purpose" concept really has me prepared for it -- I think! I've done a bit of hypnobirthing (unfortunately my midwives don't carry gas and air) and hopefully that helps some as well.


----------



## aliss

I only had G&A with my 1st hospital birth (with epi) and so I didn't bother the 2nd time as I hated it.

I had 12 hour back to back labour and while I didn't enjoy the pain (lol) it was the overall goal (no hospital birth) which helped get through it. My back to back labour was greatly helped by the use of hot water. I did find it agonizing towards the end but I would say it was still less painful than a Pitocin induction!

I won't be doing it again (I'm done having kids) but if I had to, I would not have done it any other way!! 

Yes, I would still say G&A is natural lol! I've had a 100% unmedicated and I would not consider G&A to rule you out!!!


----------



## jamhs

I'm looking forward to giving birth again!! I know it's painful and intense, but the high immediately after is just so amazing. I will be focusing on breathing and relaxing through the pain as much as possible, and will look at each contraction as being one step closer to meeting my baby!! At least with labour there is an end in sight unlike other pain we may experience. I'm having a home water birth and will only have gas and air available to me, but will hopefully not need to use it, or only need it for transitioning. With my first it messed up my breathing and i hated it, but my second I dialated so quickly and the pain was so intense that I was in love with it- lol!! 
Good luck with your birth, I'm sure with your positive attitude and trusting your body will make for a great birth experience for you!!


----------



## Ivywal

I am looking forward to my 2nd home birth in 2 weeks. The pain is really manageable if you can get into any position you want and close your eyes and breathe. Remember that there is usually no pain between contractions so you are not in constant pain. depending on how long and how far apart contractions are you may only be in pain for a fraction of any hour. I was surprised how well i could rest and even sleep between them.


----------



## Sam Pearson

The things I have learned about labour pain are:

Not everybody experiences labour pain as unmanageably painful but Western society seems to believe it is unmanageable for everybody...hence the way we portray birthing women in movies. We need to be careful not to anticipate pain we might not even experience.

Adrenaline and oxytocin work in opposing balance, if one goes up the other goes down, so if you are fearful then Adrenaline will go up and pain will increase without the help of the Oxytocin...hence why so many women can manage their pain better without drugs at home because they are in a familiar environment and why women manage their pain better with confident support people not support people who bring fear into the birthing space. This why part of my work preparing for birth is addressing my fears head so I am free of them when my birthing time comes.

The body produces natural pain relief as needed - not before...meaning there is sometimes a slight delay where the body is catching up...this is time to allow that rather than reach for the pain medication so fast you miss out on getting that hit of natural hormones.

Everybody can learn the best methods for themselves to deal with pain, for me it was water, for some it's sound or focusing on a candle or using visualizations or hypnosis or a combination or whatever works for you. 

For myself, understanding that I have x number of contractions to get my baby out helps me to welcome each contraction as productive despite any pain I am feeling as each contraction in one step further to meeting my baby. Active labour can bring contractions on...things like climbing stairs are great as is trying lots of different positions.

Waterbirth for me made a huge impact on how much I relaxed and helped with the pain - it helped me open up and made me feel I had privacy. Both these things helped me manage the pain.

I used Clary Sage essential oil to take the edge of contractions and they worked a treat.


----------



## lynnikins

my last birth i wouldnt say it was so painful more intense as natural momma said , i didnt even get gas and air because it was an unplanned UC but planned homebirth, i didnt get my waterbirth either due to running out of water too soon


----------



## chattyB

I agree with it being intense but not constant. One thing that really helped me was calculating the amount of time actually contracting.

Just as an example. Labour lasts 8hrs, you're contracting every 5 minutes and contraction lasts for 1 minute.

You'll have 12 contractions in an hour - each lasting a minute, so 12 minutes of "pain" over the hour with no pain in between.

12 (minutes of contractions) x 8 (hours of labour) = 96 minutes ... 1hr 36 minutes.

I've experienced pain lasting far longer than this when I hit my toe on the stairs!


----------



## aliss

What I found helpful was embracing and enjoying (resting) between contractions.

With my first, I spent that break in FEAR of the upcoming contraction and that made it so much worse. By relaxing in between (with my 2nd) it was much easier to bear (even in a back to back labour)


----------



## fionar

I had a home birth with no medication or pain relief beyond positioning/being in water and didn't experience labor as particularly painful. I'd spent a lot of time thinking about labor and birth trying to think about experiencing the _sensation_ of contractions rather than fretting about them _hurting_. 

We actually didn't call the midwife until it was almost too late because I kept waiting for labor to hurt more. I'd gotten it so in my head that it was going to HURT HURT HURT than when whatever techniques I used WORKED and it DIDN'T hurt like I was half-scared it would, I thought it wasn't real labor yet! Whoops.


----------



## Jasiellover

Love this post!


----------



## Larkspur

I had gas and air only as I wasn't allowed to use the birthing pool for long because of some bleeding. 

It was tough, but I had great support and the high at the end (and the baby!) makes it totally worthwhile.


----------



## Feronia

fionar said:


> We actually didn't call the midwife until it was almost too late because I kept waiting for labor to hurt more. I'd gotten it so in my head that it was going to HURT HURT HURT than when whatever techniques I used WORKED and it DIDN'T hurt like I was half-scared it would, I thought it wasn't real labor yet! Whoops.

If you don't mind me asking, how did you eventually know that you were in real labour? I've been having pre-labour for days and I'm worried about this happening!


----------



## Chezzz

thanks for all your responses! 
its great hearing everyones experiences. 
i think i might end up in denial in labour, i'll probably be thinking 'wow this hurts, but im sure labour hurts more than this' (no matter how much pain im in) 

my mum told me theres so much hype to labour pain, that some women can deal with it better by positive thinking. 

chatty - i'd have never thought of it like that! it doesnt seem half as bad lol!


im very much regretting not planning and thinking about a home birth sooner. 
if everything is low risk next time (if i have another) then i will be determined for a home birth.. im going for a midwife led unit, and hoping for a water birth.. so i guess its a nice 'inbetween' for home/hopsital! :)


----------



## fionar

Feronia said:


> fionar said:
> 
> 
> We actually didn't call the midwife until it was almost too late because I kept waiting for labor to hurt more. I'd gotten it so in my head that it was going to HURT HURT HURT than when whatever techniques I used WORKED and it DIDN'T hurt like I was half-scared it would, I thought it wasn't real labor yet! Whoops.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how did you eventually know that you were in real labour? I've been having pre-labour for days and I'm worried about this happening!Click to expand...

My mom got there (my husband got online and found my dad, and asked him if they wouldn't mind heading over - my mom's a doula) and she FLIPPED HER LID that we hadn't already called the midwife to come. She could _hear_ that I was in transition before she even saw me or talked to me. As she helped me out of the tub, she shouted at my husband to page the midwife and then she made my lay flat on my back on our bed with my butt on a pillow so gravity would at least help a LITTLE bit. Our midwife walked in as my son was pretty much crowning already.

So, um, I'm terrible help. I guess if your partner thinks it's real labor, let him decide? With this baby, that's how it's going to go. When my husband wants the midwife there, we call her. Last time I insisted I didn't need/want her there even though my husband wanted to call her. Live and learn, I suppose. 

Sorry I'm really no good to you...

(Edited to add: I had prodromal labor for a couple weeks, too... contractions every 10-15 minutes for about two weeks before one morning I woke up around 2:30am and thought "okay, now it's going to be today". The quality of the contractions had changed significantly, but they didn't hurt much more than they had before... it was just a different sort of sensation, I guess.)


----------



## aliss

Feronia said:


> fionar said:
> 
> 
> We actually didn't call the midwife until it was almost too late because I kept waiting for labor to hurt more. I'd gotten it so in my head that it was going to HURT HURT HURT than when whatever techniques I used WORKED and it DIDN'T hurt like I was half-scared it would, I thought it wasn't real labor yet! Whoops.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how did you eventually know that you were in real labour? I've been having pre-labour for days and I'm worried about this happening!Click to expand...

For me, I kept trying to sleep in between contractions (it started at 11pm) and after about 2 hours of not knowing if it was labour or just having to go to the bathroom (LOL), and I couldn't sleep through anymore, I realized it was time :)


----------



## Feronia

lol, thanks ladies! I just hope this blasted pre-labour turns into real labour soon! :D


----------



## gryphongrl

Feronia said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how did you eventually know that you were in real labour? I've been having pre-labour for days and I'm worried about this happening!

I also didn't know I was in labor because the contractions were like cramps... I told DH that if I'd been at work, I would have taken a motrin and not gone home, so I was sure it wasn't labor. However, they got to 2 minutes apart very regularly and so we called the midwife, she spotted "active labor" before getting all the way into the living room. The contractions would kind of take my breath away but weren't what I expected as far as painful. They got more intense (that was birth minus 4 hours at that point), but it wasn't to where I lost my cool except the last 15 minutes or so.


----------



## anita665

Personally I think everyones experience of pain is different, not just because of the way that they think about it but because of the length, strength of contractions, size and position of baby... I think there are a lot of factors which come into play.

I've had two labours on just g&a and I would agree that staying calm and being positive and accepting of the pain helps a huge amount but both labours were very different in the intensity of the pain.

The first was a longer labour, I tore badly and pushing took much longer but it was much less painful over all than the second.

The second was very fast, very strong and close together contractions from the start and by the end I felt like I couldn't even see because of the pain. Still I remained calm and focused on the task in hand. I didn't tear and pushed him out in under 1 min.

I'm not sure whether going into it with the attitude of it not being that painful is good or bad. Maybe expecting it to be terrible will give you a nice surprise but thinking it will be a walk in the park if you remain focused could also leave you disappointed. Although I agree that if you go into it thinking you won't cope and will need all the help you can get is setting yourself up for failure.


----------



## beautifulpack

I had an unplanned natural birth 2 months ago and it was the worst pain I ever felt in my life. This was my second pregnancy...i had an epidural with my first. y labor and delivery was very quick, 3 hours...the contractions were extremely cloae together, I barely had a chance to breathe before the next one hit..I couldnt lay down, I labored on all fours on the hospital bed begging them to give me an epidural...I believe part of my pain came from not beingmentally or physically prepared for a natural birth..I thought I was going to have a c section until I was cleared for a vaginal birth at 38 weeks
.I gave birth a week later...for me the pain was truly agonizing and the experiemce has changed my life forever..I was very happy I did it..even though at times I believed I would pass out from the pain
.I do agree with the adrenaline rush afyer the baby is born


----------



## Kiwi_Jen

I had a natural birth at the hospital (birth centre) with a doula. I spent my entire labouring time in the bathtub (no birthing tubs available). I remember it being painful, but I knew that my body knew what it was doing so I just let the contractions wash over me, and generally I counted through the contractions (it really sucked when I got back to back contractions, so right when I was expecting it to be over the next one started). 

I clearly remember thinking 'next time I'm definitely getting an epidural', but I never considered pain meds during labour. This time I'm planning on a home birth. A couple things that helped me were that labour doesn't last forever, and each contraction will come to an end, giving you a minute to breathe and gather yourself before the next. 

I think relaxing is probably the most important aspect, if you're stressed or anxious it makes it worse. (oh and I was addicted to those birthing shows on tv, that invariable show the 'natural birthing' mothers screaming and succumbing to pain relief - my labour was _nothing_ like that.


----------



## Reidfidleir

I had a planned home water birth and was very positive about it before and during. I'm an optimist by nature anyway. 
It is absolutely true that your body makes its own drugs. In between the contractions (that felt like strong period cramps) I felt very relaxed and drowsy. I would have laid down if I was not in the tub and if moving didnt spur on contractions. It's so important to relax. I tried very hard to keep my face jaw and shoulders relaxed during contractions. Easier said than done but the relaxing helps. Keeps you in control. I also tended to not focus on anything but breathing slowly and evenly from the diaphragm and closed my eyes during a contraction. I tried keeping them open at one point and trying to focus on a candle but that didn't work at all!
I also kept expecting it to get worse and it never did. The most frequent were 3 min apart and 1-1.5 min long. During the pushing stage the contractions actually spaced out to 4-5 min!
My midwife was right labor is easier to handle than period cramps. Period cramps for me are constant pain and pressure with no let up and you don't know when they'll end. Same with a stomach bug. and as a friend told me "it's only one day you'll get through it. "
I kept reading other people's experience on here to try and prepare myself and it helped a little. Labor was easier than I thought. 
Easy? No. Fun? No. But if you remain mentally in control it's not bad. Vocalizing through the stronger contractions and pushing felt good and was almost involuntary. 
I would highly recommend Ina mays guide to childbirth. It's great!
Towards the end I was thinking I wish it would just stop. I was tired by then. But it does. As soon as that baby comes out bam! Nothing. No pain no pressure nothing. I was on a high for like two weeks thinking I did it I did it!!!!


----------



## aliss

^True, the high of accomplishment cannot be beat. I don't care what anyone tries to say, giving birth without medication is an achievement and something to be proud of. I am immensely proud of it, IMO my greatest physical achievement ever (and I'm an athlete hah!). I'm proud of my first labour (epidural) but not in the same way. That was more of "proud of enduring as a passive participant" rather than "hell yes, I did that!!". You can be proud to run a marathon, why can't you be proud of a natural birth?


----------



## R8ch

I will be looking forwards to the 'challenge' of birth again. Last time I got to 7cm on my own at home, but things after seemed to go so slowly! (a further 9 hours until dd was born). That said, I used G&A which was incredibly useful. I got into the birthing pool and wow - the relief! I couldn't believe the pain relief it brought. However despite still having contractions, it stopped me progressing any further so had to get out lol. I went in with a positive attitude and did not (could not) consider anything other than G&A as I was at a birthing centre. This time I hope things go a similar way - hopefully quicker and even more control on my part. I am also hoping not to have a retained placenta...lol
Rx

Edited to add: I too was immensely proud of myself for doing it on my own and not giving up which I easily could have done, but am often frightened to admit this to other people for fear of offending someone or sounding big headed, which I'm not. It's a bit my like my breastfeeding too....


----------



## NotNic

I had a water birth experience without the water birth ending. I opted for a birthing centre and I just felt very optimistic about it being do-able. Personally I coped because I believed I could do it. I never doubted my ability (I'm pretty stubborn and competitive by nature so I think that helped :haha:).

My hind waters went early so I was booked for an induction. Luckily my front waters went at midnight before going in and I started contracting 15mins later. I had a bath and dozed for a bit. At 3.30am I woke hubby to put the TENS on. 2 contractions later I begged him to get it off because it felt like the machine was attacking me. :) Around 4 I started to feel like it was getting strong and living a bit of a drive from the hospital I called them and they told me to come in early so I didn't get stuck in rush hour motorway traffic. We got there around 5 when the contractions eased off from the drive so I just wandered around until 8am when I needed something to help with the pain. They checked me over and told me my son was back to back, 5cms and they gave me g&a. As soon as they told me I could use the pool I felt so much better again. (Also discovering he was b2b made me feel less like a wimp and quite proud of myself). Getting into the pool felt like getting in to a warm bath after you've been soaked in the rain. It just washed over me and I honestly don't remember feeling pain from that point onwards. I felt a lot of pressure and I did use the g&a but mostly I was in a zone. My own little birthing bubble :) Unfortunately my son got stuck and I was transferred to the labour ward but I stayed pain relief free with the exception of g&a (which was useless against back to back pain when fully dilated) and back massage until I was taken to theatre 13hrs after I arrived where I was given a spinal. I remember all the theatre nurses trying to reassure me about not having a 'natural' ending and tbh I was surprised they thought id be upset. I couldn't have been prouder of myself. I felt so great knowing I had tried. I hadn't let the pain get the better of me and I pushed for well over 3 hrs. I knew I had given everything and it wasn't meant to be. Attempting a drug free birth was so empowering. I felt like I could do anything and hearing from my oh that the mw told him I had done enough work to push three babies out(!) made me feel like I was pretty fab. :D I actually am really looking forward to giving birth again in the future. I feel it is something I'm good at iykwim. ;)


----------



## Chezzz

Thought I'd update this - my positively went slightly out te window. Contractions were worst bit. The water really helped ease the pain though! I was almost falling asleep in pool though was very tired ended up having pethadine just after my waters broke. Had a quick labour on gas and air & pethadine was falling asleep between 1 min apart contractions. Pushing was easier than expected didn't burn much from what I can remember. 
I have 2nd degree tear, and 2 grazes on my inner labia.. And that is what hurt, felt like I was weeing razor blades. 
Gonna be honest.. I was begging for an epidural, c section and assisted delivery my OH knew how much I didn't want them and talked me out of the epi so glad he did. My labour went so smoothly was in hospital less than 24 hours

Eta: he was back to back until I got in the water, got on water at 5.30pm was having contractions since 1am so glad he turned!


----------



## SarahBear

I definitely made an effort to stay positive in labor. I was a little too successful though... I fooled the midwife into thinking I wasn't as far along as I was and she arrived pretty much as I was crowning! It was also a very fast first labor.


----------



## aliss

Chezzz said:


> Thought I'd update this - my positively went slightly out te window. Contractions were worst bit. The water really helped ease the pain though! I was almost falling asleep in pool though was very tired ended up having pethadine just after my waters broke. Had a quick labour on gas and air & pethadine was falling asleep between 1 min apart contractions. Pushing was easier than expected didn't burn much from what I can remember.
> I have 2nd degree tear, and 2 grazes on my inner labia.. And that is what hurt, felt like I was weeing razor blades.
> Gonna be honest.. I was begging for an epidural, c section and assisted delivery my OH knew how much I didn't want them and talked me out of the epi so glad he did. My labour went so smoothly was in hospital less than 24 hours
> 
> Eta: he was back to back until I got in the water, got on water at 5.30pm was having contractions since 1am so glad he turned!

Congrats Chezzz!!! Hey, those of us with med-free home births/natural births weren't necessarily singing at that stage either, I know I was crying for an epidural when the head was halfway out too :rofl: But you did it without the epi (IMO I didn't think the pethidine did a damn thing with my 1st birth) and you should be so proud of that!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lynnikins

my last baby born at home unassisted other than my husband being there on the phone to ambulance dispatch lol , i would call it pressure rather than pain because i didnt think of it as pain and tried to breathe my way through it all, pushing was relief


----------



## MrsKyliePaton

I had gas and air with DD1 it helped a bit but I was also very tense and scared so giving birth was extremely painful as i didn't let my body do the work I tried to control it which in the end made it worse.

DD2 on the other hand I stayed calm worked through my contractions with the tens machine went into the midwife led unit when I was 5 cm, we had a water birth which was one of the most amazing experience of my life the water took the pain away completely and I didn't need the gas and air, I was relaxed and let my body do the work didn't even experience the ring of fire, I went from 5-10cm in the space of 1.5 hours pushed for 20min and lo was here no tears just a little graze


----------



## misspriss

I'm positive about it. The girls in my water aerobics class can't believe it. I expect contractions to be uncomfortable, but not particularly painful, just discomfort. I said something about not being worried about pain in labor, and they couldn't believe I was not joking.

My mom didn't even know she was in labor with her first, because "she had period cramps worse than the contractions". I don't have bad cramps now, but when I was a teenager? I had HORRIBLE cramps. Lay in bed all day and hope you die kind of cramps, even with ibuprofen and acetaminophen alternating every two hours, and a heating pad. I think labor will be way easier than that.

I expect it to go well, it may not, but I can always hope for a positive outcome.


----------



## Chezzz

My period pains are awful too. Always have prescription painkillers for them. The contractions were bit more painful than them. But a much as they hurt it is kinda for a reason so you don't think about the pain too much. 
Contractions were the worst bit for me. Xx


----------



## aliss

^
I had similar period pains. funny enough, they disappeared once I had my first child. A lot of women experience the same. Chezzz, I assume you haven't had a period yet, but I think you might never have them again....... :)


----------



## peanutty81

I refused to hear any horror stories as my birth got nearer and started to envisage birthing without pain - well it wasn't painless but it was totally manageable, I had a water birth and found the water really helped. 

I think as the pain isn't continuous knowing that really helped me, each wave I just needed to knuckle down and get through. 

I loved giving birth, it was empowering, intense. Good luck, I hope you get the birth you want xxx


----------



## Chezzz

aliss said:


> ^
> I had similar period pains. funny enough, they disappeared once I had my first child. A lot of women experience the same. Chezzz, I assume you haven't had a period yet, but I think you might never have them again....... :)

Oh really? That's interesting! Just a waiting game but it would be nice! Evn if they were just toned down a bit I'd be happy lol!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

we never know how our bodys will deal with labour. I bet you were brilliant and Logan is GORGEOUS. x


----------



## MissWaiting

you can be suprised at what the mind can achieve you tell yourself that your not in pain and it wont be as intense breathing is importent though I have not yet given birth but do use the whole no it doesnt hurt and breathing when my back is having I dont like you time


----------



## Chezzz

MissWaiting said:


> you can be suprised at what the mind can achieve you tell yourself that your not in pain and it wont be as intense breathing is importent though I have not yet given birth but do use the whole no it doesnt hurt and breathing when my back is having I dont like you time

A few of the ladies on here (not in this section) told me that Im being stupid for thinking its only 'a little bit of pain' told me its gonna come back and bite me in the arse etc but it wasn't that bad xx


----------



## NotNic

peanutty81 said:


> I refused to hear any horror stories as my birth got nearer and started to envisage birthing without pain - well it wasn't painless but it was totally manageable, I had a water birth and found the water really helped.
> 
> I think as the pain isn't continuous knowing that really helped me, each wave I just needed to knuckle down and get through.
> 
> I loved giving birth, it was empowering, intense. Good luck, I hope you get the birth you want xxx

This was exactly how I felt. As my NCT teacher put it, if you imagine it being horrendous, unbelievably painful and that you won't cope, then theres a good chance thats how you will feel when your time comes. If you imagine it being a positive experience and you will be able to cope, then you have the mindset for exactly that. I loved giving birth and can't wait to do it again. (I just don't fancy the pregnancy bit yet... :) )


----------



## Anthrogirl

chattyB said:


> I agree with it being intense but not constant. One thing that really helped me was calculating the amount of time actually contracting.
> 
> Just as an example. Labour lasts 8hrs, you're contracting every 5 minutes and contraction lasts for 1 minute.
> 
> You'll have 12 contractions in an hour - each lasting a minute, so 12 minutes of "pain" over the hour with no pain in between.
> 
> 12 (minutes of contractions) x 8 (hours of labour) = 96 minutes ... 1hr 36 minutes.
> 
> I've experienced pain lasting far longer than this when I hit my toe on the stairs!

What brilliant advice! Thanks a bunch!:happydance:


----------



## YikesBaby

I refused to be scared of labour. I knew it would be hard and it WAS intense... but I knew it wouldn't last. I went into my own head... and I made it without even G&A. :) You can totally do it if you relax and trust your body!


----------

